# Who cares what time it is?



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

When you're retired you tend not to focus on the exact time and are more likely to wonder what day it is. That was my reason for finally making a clock. I made this one out of a piece of leftover 1 x 6 oak and kept the design simple because — well, because I'm basically a lazy sod and all the parts could be cut out and ready for assembly in just a couple of hours. (I'd give you a better idea of how long it took but as I said at the beginning, I tend not to focus on exact times. :happy

Everything was done on the table saw using rip cuts, cross cuts, plus a 1/4" dado blade for grooves and rabbets. Very simple. Very quick.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Awesome , as always


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Back in the early 80's I that clock would have served me well *L*.... another great job Oliver 

where did you find a 7 day movement, I don't think I've ever seen that...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

In washington and colorado, this is the kind of clock people want:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Back in the early 80's I that clock would have served me well *L*.... another great job Oliver
> 
> where did you find a 7 day movement, I don't think I've ever seen that...


It is a 7 day/24 hour movement from Klockit.com that allows you to choose between a 7-day or 24 hour clock. I made my own face because the ones Klockit sells were too big for the size clock I wanted. This clock is 7 1/2" tall, 8 1/4" wide and 4 1/2" deep.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Oliver,

You don't have to be retired to need a clock like that, teenage girls seem to be the same way...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Like it.....

Made for retirees.....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Oliver... just ordered one up...quite surprised at just how inexpensive....will make for a nice lil project for me and the grandson...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Oliver.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great idea ,Oliver, And good job too as always. I think I could handle everything but the face. Did you draw it up, print it, How did you make the numbers so nice and the hand writing? If you want to divulge your secret.
Is the face mounted to a piece of plywood?

I like it,
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That would be perfect for me Oliver, don't usually care what time of day it is but I miss not knowing what day of the week. Well done.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Linky*

Speciality Clock Movements: Quartex 7 Day, 24 Hour Clock Movement and Dial | Klockit
http://www.coastaltideclocks.com/DAY-OF-THE-WEEK-CLOCKS.html
And there are others....


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice work Oliver. I would make it slightly different.... in my retirement clock, there's going to be 6 Saturdays, and one Sunday.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oliver,

As always another great project!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry to disagree but since I've been retired, I'm still tied to the clock. With six grandkids, it is taking care of the sick ones, picking up the ones in public school, cleaning house (wife still works full time), the yard work, watching one or three while another is at the Dr. with mommy. Plus all the other stuff I'm involved with, I'm thinking of going back to work to get some rest. Don't know when I found time to work!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Nicely done Oliver! congrats!
Sid.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Great idea ,Oliver, And good job too as always. I think I could handle everything but the face. Did you draw it up, print it, How did you make the numbers so nice and the hand writing? If you want to divulge your secret.
> Is the face mounted to a piece of plywood?


Herb, I created the clock face on my computer with Adobe InDesign, printed it out on photo paper (it's a little thicker, and semi-glossy), gave it a few spray coats of clear acrylic (because it was an ink jet print), and then glued it to 1/4" plywood with spray adhesive. The hole for the clock shaft was drilled with a 5/16" forstner bit.

There may be other programs that would work for designing the face other than Adobe's InDesign or Illustrator. The key is you need to be able to put Type on a Path so you can get it to curve around a circle. If you don't have access to software with that capability, feel free to use the attached image.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Knothead47 said:


> Sorry to disagree but since I've been retired, I'm still tied to the clock. With six grandkids, it is taking care of the sick ones, picking up the ones in public school, cleaning house (wife still works full time), the yard work, watching one or three while another is at the Dr. with mommy. Plus all the other stuff I'm involved with, I'm thinking of going back to work to get some rest. Don't know when I found time to work!


Those grandchildren are a blessing and a curse...Well, maybe just a dog gone it! We moved to the desert and hoped the grandkids would be visiting, but then they all moved out of state. But not before we bought lots of chairs, large table, a 12 piece dinner setting, glasses galore, games for outside and inside, high speed internet to attract them. So that's the way life goes I guess. I don't even have a grandson in range to teach them woodworking. One is interested, but he's now in college 3 states away. Oh well, life turns out the way it turns out.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

For those that are not yet retired just remember, work is okay but you don't want to make a living at it.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gaffboat said:


> There may be other programs that would work for designing the face other than Adobe's InDesign or Illustrator. The key is you need to be able to put Type on a Path so you can get it to curve around a circle. If you don't have access to software with that capability, feel free to use the attached image.


Thanks for the lesson, Oliver! I'll have to file this away for later


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a direct link to the Klockit.com clock movement in question.

Klockit - 7 Day/24 Hour Clock Kits or Movement/Dial/Hand Packages


----------



## Doug Summers (Jul 20, 2015)

I love it!!


----------



## Loring (Feb 17, 2014)

I like it. I don't suppose you could post a 100% PDF of the face artwork. Looks good just like it is.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

It's nearly half past Monday here already!


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

I love it Oliver, thanks for sharing, it's one I'll build, I've never made a clock. Is there a movement available that chimes ten minutes before the pubs open?

Love the fact that it's a one-saw one-plank project too, great to use up the ??? useful ??? bits and pieces and leftovers I tend to keep in my own way for years. I might re-proportion it to the golden section, I tend to do that with any boxy projects and it works, people naturally like those proportions.

JC


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

@oliver

Hope you don't mind but I've 'borrowed' the idea as a present for my better half. This is the is the face I've come up with. Hope he likes it. He's banned from the workshop till next weekend


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I found it on E bay where I can use Paypal.
I try to limit where my card # is.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

vindaloo said:


> @oliver
> 
> Hope you don't mind but I've 'borrowed' the idea as a present for my better half. This is the is the face I've come up with. Hope he likes it. He's banned from the workshop till next weekend


I like it Angie, and so will he. Here's an alternate face I had designed which, course, works best for folks on one side of the international dateline. :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Protection.*



rwl7532 said:


> I found it on E bay where I can use Paypal.
> I try to limit where my card # is.


Hey, Ralph: I opened a second cc account with a _very_ low limit (same provider).
I use that exclusively for online or over the phone ordering. I won't be happy if I get hacked on that one, but it also won't break the bank.
I explained what I was doing when I ordered the new acct~card and they were very happy to oblige. No tie in between my normal cc and the low limit one.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Ralph: I opened a second cc account with a _very_ low limit (same provider).
> I use that exclusively for online or over the phone ordering. I won't be happy if I get hacked on that one, but it also won't break the bank.
> I explained what I was doing when I ordered the new acct~card and they were very happy to oblige. No tie in between my normal cc and the low limit one.


More power to you!
Now that I'm retired, I'll have a little extra time for a little extra complication.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

As amusing or 'gimmicky' as these clocks are, and for most are an item of humour, there is apparently a serious use for them. For those who aren't aware, one of the first things you lose with dementia and alzheimers is your ability to keep track of the days, and one of the most asked questions carers get is 'what day is it?'. Apparently a day clock is the most asked for things by carers.

Of course it's also useful for those who have retired and have a lot of days the same


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Every once in awhile, I will have lost or gained a day... and I will need to know what day of the week it is...

This little gimmick clock has a very good meaningful USE for me!


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I'm just hoping John doesn't take it the wrong way, although I do keep telling him he's lost his mind!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is there a movement available that chimes ten minutes before the pubs open?

If not, there should be,,,,


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Bloody hell, I just tried to buy a face and movement to build one of these, and they want $45 to ship $11-worth of product to me...ouch!!! tg for Ebay and free shipping from China...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

JCJCJC said:


> Bloody hell, I just tried to buy a face and movement to build one of these, and they want $45 to ship $11-worth of product to me...ouch!!! tg for Ebay and free shipping from China...


Who is "They"?

That is a complete RIP OFF!

Did you use PayPal? Might be a good idea to Report this... so it can be stopped... (??)

Did you actually go ahead with the purchase... and you're OUT OF IT?
... sure hope so!!


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I have been retired going on 8 years and at this point not even sure what year it is, but knowing the day is a step in the right direction. The day clock is on the top of my project list.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Joe; the manufacturer has no control over what the couriers and/or postal services charge. The transport companies and airlines are in it to make a profit; not _their_ concern what's in the package, or it's value.
It doesn't seem unreasonable that the cost of moving a small box from say, California to a little town in Ireland...delivered to their door...and picked up at the Cali. end...should cost $40-$50. The only surprise is that it's so cheap!
It's on the purchasers' head that they see enough value in the item that they can justify the shipping costs.
We Canucks face this all the time in ordering from the US, _and then some_!
Personally, I hate it, but if I need /want something badly enough, I'll bite the bullet.

Amazon has spoiled us rotten with their cheap shipping rates...


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

JCJCJC said:


> Bloody hell, I just tried to buy a face and movement to build one of these, and they want $45 to ship $11-worth of product to me...ouch!!! tg for Ebay and free shipping from China...


Did you check out *Dayclox*? They're UK based.

Quite possible you couldn't find them because it was a nightmare for me to find them.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

DaninVan said:


> Joe; the manufacturer has no control over what the couriers and/or postal services charge. The transport companies and airlines are in it to make a profit; not _their_ concern what's in the package, or it's value.
> It doesn't seem unreasonable that the cost of moving a small box from say, California to a little town in Ireland...delivered to their door...and picked up at the Cali. end...should cost $40-$50. The only surprise is that it's so cheap!
> It's on the purchasers' head that they see enough value in the item that they can justify the shipping costs.
> We Canucks face this all the time in ordering from the US, _and then some_!
> ...


YES... But, in this example, used on eBay, it's a common practice to inflate the shipping a little bit... This one is pure robbery!


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

> As amusing or 'gimmicky' as these clocks are, and for most are an item of humour, there is apparently a serious use for them. For those who aren't aware, one of the first things you lose with dementia and alzheimers is your ability to keep track of the days, and one of the most asked questions carers get is 'what day is it?'. Apparently a day clock is the most asked for things by carers.


Yes Angie - only too true. My Ma-in Law was in a home, and had an obsession with crossing off each day on a month-view calendar, but she would lose track, and when we visited, she would ask me to help her update. I couldn't resist pulling her socks a bit, by telling her to cross off Monday and Wednesday, but not Tuesday, and she always innocently complied - then I would say "Oh wait a bit! we have had Tuesday!" and she would cross it off, not even realising we were just having fun with her - all done with love though!

Rob


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

all batteries are dead in all of the clocks and the others are unplugged...
the time display is turned off on the cell...
don't make timed appointments...
the VCR is still flashing 12:00 behind a piece of electrical tape...
wrist watch was tossed in a drawer..
no dash board clock..
I eat when I'm hungry...
sleep when I'm tired..

but I like it and it will stay this way...


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

'They' is Klockit, and I didn't complete the purchase. Shipping of products ordered on-line from the USA is usually reasonable, provided you don't want it flown supersonically and parachuted into the back yard the same day. Parcelforce in the UK, 400 miles away, is always utterly prohibitive, absolute port of last resort. China, Hong Kong and Singapore suppliers on Ebay usually ship for free - don't ask me how they do it. German and Austrian vendors on Ebay.de are usually very reasonable too. That's been my experience.

JC


----------



## Loring (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

JCJCJC said:


> ........... Parcelforce in the UK, 400 miles away, is always utterly prohibitive, absolute port of last resort...........


I get this. I just ordered, and had delivered, 2 pairs of saw horse brackets from the U S of A. Total price £17.52!!! Wow, that is cheap. That was including shipping from Brooklyn, NY. It would cost me at least £16.00 just to ship them to Ireland.

When I ordered them I went for the price, I didn't realise they were in the US until I saw the quote for delivery time.

Still, 9 days door to door isn't bad and for the price, just what my bank manager wanted to hear.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*"Mime" themed*

Here's my 7 day.

Right now it has a "Mime" theme with the white face and no words. No beret and no white glove however.

The stripes are in the Maple base.


----------

